# Mit anderen Netzwerk-PC's verbinden.



## Da Hacker (8. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

erstmal bitte keine Kommentare zu meinem Benutzernamen.
Also es geht mir darum, mich mit den anderen PC's in der Schule verbinden zu können.
Hier einige Infos:

-Windows 98
-Telnet: "blockiert" (beim Öffnen nur ein weißes Fenster)
-Eingabeaufforderung: eingeschränkt (color geht nicht, tree geht nicht)
-Netzwerksoftware: Novell
-Ftp: funktioniert
-HDD-Sheriff installiert (löscht nach Neustart alle neuen Daten)
-Keine Firewall

Wie kann ich mich jetzt mit den anderen Computern verbinden?
Die Netzwerk-IP-Addressen stehen auf den Computern drauf. Das heißt, ich brauch eine Möglichkeit Telnet zu entsperren. Nach Möglichkeit suche ich Windowsinterne Möglichkeiten, um mich zu verbinden, da ich nicht ins Internet darf und außerdem nebenbei eine Schulaufgabe(FiBu) geschrieben wird  ;-)  .
Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar wenn Ihr mir einige Möglichkeiten auflisten würdet, die gehen.
Also nicht gleich nach einem Beitrag aufhören und auf mich warten.
Außerdem wäre es gut, wenn ihr mir sagen könntet, wie ich übers Netzwerk leicht Nachrichten versenden kann.

So, einige mögen jetzt denken:
"Dieser Möchtegernhacker, möchte das nur wissen, damit er auch andere PC's bespammen kann"
"Diesem Ars*****h verrate ich nichts", oder was auch immer...
Beweisen kann ich euch natürlich nicht, dass ich nichts machen werde, aber ich geb' euch mein Wort dieses Wissen nur für das Verschicken von Nachrichten und Dateien zu benutzen.

Für Lösungsvorschläge wäre ich sehr, sehr, sehr dankbar. Am besten, wenn diese noch heute kommen würden(da ich ja morgen schreibe).

Danke im Voraus:
Da' Hacker


----------



## Sinac (10. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Da Hacker, einen coolen Nick hast du 

Naja, also wenn keine Firewall installiert ist kannst du eigentlich alle Dienste benutzen die du willst, also Telnet, SSH, VNC, RDP, FTP und so weiter. Du bekommt bei Telnet natürlich keine Authentifizierungsaufforderung weil auf dem anderen PC keine Telnet-Server läuft. Das muss halt geändert werden, und genauso bei jedem anderem Dienst den du nutzen willst.
Wegen den Nachrichten kannst du ja einfach WinPopUp oder sowas benutzen.
Das mit dem HDD-Sheriff macht die Sache natürlich nicht grade einfacher, aber es hat sicherlich keiner gesagt das es einfach ist bei deiner FiBu Klausur zu betrügen 

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Da Hacker (10. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Sinac,

danke  .
Okay, FiBu war doch recht einfach - was nicht bedeutet, dass ich sicher eine bessere Note hab.
WinPopUp kenne ich und es ist installiert - der Nachteil: Die Anderen müssen das Programm geöffnet haben, um meine Nachrichten lesen zu können. Gut, es wäre auch kein Problem, den Anderen mitzuteilen, dass sie das Programm öffnen sollen, aber gibt es da nicht so etwas wie "Netsend"?
Wie kriege ich das hin, dass der Telnet-Server auf den anderen PC's läuft? Reicht es Telnet auf den anderen zu starten(habs noch nicht ausprobiert)?

Ich hab neulich im "Command-MSDOS-Fenster" den Begriff 'unlock' eingegeben. Daraufhin ist der PC neugestartet, jedoch hab ich keinerlei Veränderungen gesehen.
Wofür ist "unlock" zu gebrauchen?

Ich hab die Vermutung, dass FTP auf allen PC's aktiviert ist und auch einwandfrei läuft.
Wofür ist FTP noch zu gebrauchen, außer dem Verschicken von Dateien? Gibt es die Möglichkeit FTP für Chats zu benutzen, oder ist einzig Telnet für so etwas vorgesehen?

Vielen Dank für die bisherige Hilfe, Sinac:
Da' Hacker


----------

